

Compare PDFs with DiffPDF in Ubuntu Linux, Debian, Fedora and Other Derivatives - MohdSohail
http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/compare-pdf-files-with-diffpdf-in-ubuntu-linux-debian-fedora-other-derivatives

======
leni536
It looks like pure magic. Older versions was released under GPL2 (though the
copyright notice contains "All rights reserved" too, tough call), but newer
versions are under a restrictive license.

I wonder how well it works for equations.

[http://www.qtrac.eu/diffpdf-foss.html](http://www.qtrac.eu/diffpdf-foss.html)

------
leni536
Note that if you are working on a latex document you can use latexdiff.

